# Anyone Have Good Or Bad Info on Titanium by Glendale



## Gene1212 (Feb 8, 2009)

Hello All, I'm Interested in a Used 5th Wheel Titanium Made by Glendale. Any Info On Quality Or Problems Would be Very Helpfull Before I purchase. 
Thanks Gene


----------



## DL Rupper (Feb 9, 2009)

Re: Anyone Have Good Or Bad Info on Titanium by Glendale

I believe it's a product of Canada.  I haven't heard much if any negatives on them.  They have interesting floor plans to say the least.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Feb 9, 2009)

Re: Anyone Have Good Or Bad Info on Titanium by Glendale

Don't hear much bad about them.They are made in Canada andbecause of the exchange rate, they are pretty expensive. Maybe a used one is not too bad.


----------

